# “The Copyist” Fonts for Dorico are now available



## Nor (Apr 21, 2021)

“The Copyist” my newest handwritten font for Dorico.

The Copyist is a handwritten music and text fonts for Dorico with lots of personality. Nothing else will get you as close to the look and feel of the classic Broadway scores à la Bert Kosow Style.

The Copyist Fonts for Dorico are now available for purchase: https://norfonts.ma/product/the-copyist-fonts-for-dorico/

PDF samples:
*
Green Trees Are Bending 3

Viola – Symphony No. 9 1

Full score – SECOND PART 3

Prices and Responses 5

Viola – Dorico Prelude 2

Tuba – Dorico Prelude 2

Beethoven Moonlight Sonata 5

Constellations

Gershwin – Summertime 7

Clash Cymbal – Symphony No. 9
*
*Flute 1 – Symphony No. 9 1*


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks a lot for creating this beautiful handwritten font for Dorico!

Do you have any plans to release in the future an Early Music font for Dorico?

Best regards,

Max T.


----------



## Nor (Apr 23, 2021)

...


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 26, 2021)

Nor said:


> ...


?


----------



## Nor (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm sorry, I will never design a font for early medieval music, it doesn't interest me, and there are already few out there.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 30, 2021)

Nor said:


> I'm sorry, I will never design a font for early medieval music, it doesn't interest me, and there are already few out there.


Thanks for your kind reply...


----------

